# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #3



## Sasquatch

Look at that, we became a Sticky! Well, I'm hairy and Denton is sticky but that's another story.

Here it is, our 3rd Podcast. This week we took a couple topics right off of PF, BOL's and Snipers! As always we are by no means experts but we hope our podcasts get people thinking and talking and hopefully our stupidity will give you a laugh as well.


__
https://soundcloud.com/sasquatch-sounds%2Fpf-show-3

*Auntie* I was going to post this straight to the sticky but the thread is marked as "closed". So if you'd like to move this there feel free.


----------



## Auntie

@Sasquatch I post the links to the individual threads you create so that the conversations are relevant to each podcast.


----------



## Auntie

I look forward to hearing or seeing what you are working on about the storage. Interesting thoughts about the "snipers". BOL is always going to be controversial. Bug in until.. Bug out unless... 

Great food for thought as usual.

I want to add a caution to people that are looking for angelica. It looks very similar to queen ann lace, hemlock, cow parsnips, wild parsnips and hogweed. Some of these plants can cause serious reactions and damage to your skin. Don't just look at the flowers, know about the leaves also.


----------



## Sasquatch

Auntie said:


> I want to add a caution to people that are looking for angelica. It looks very similar to queen ann lace, hemlock, cow parsnips, wild parsnips and hogweed. Some of these plants can cause serious reactions and damage to your skin. Don't just look at the flowers, know about the leaves also.


Good info @Auntie , Christopher McCandless https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_McCandless lost his life because he didn't read the leaves correctly. The story Into the Wild was made about his life and death.


----------



## Auntie

Sasquatch said:


> Good info @Auntie , Christopher McCandless https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_McCandless lost his life because he didn't read the leaves correctly. The story Into the Wild was made about his life and death.


An interesting story that I was not familiar with. Now I am going to have to find the book and watch the movie.


----------



## SDF880

Thanks guys enjoyed it! You all got me re-thinking my "bug in" decision! 2 things for me right now, 1 - I wouldn't last a week on my own in the wild
and 2 - my neighbor is also going to bug in and we have agreed to watch each others back. Still going to re-think re-evaluate and see what surfaces!


----------



## Denton

SDF880 said:


> Thanks guys enjoyed it! You all got me re-thinking my "bug in" decision! 2 things for me right now, 1 - I wouldn't last a week on my own in the wild
> and 2 - my neighbor is also going to bug in and we have agreed to watch each others back. Still going to re-think re-evaluate and see what surfaces!


Scenarios vary, and so should your decisions.

Ideally, me and mine will relocate. Due to the declining condition of my home town, I think staying put would not be a good idea. Your community might be different.
I'd love to live in a neighborhood of like-minded people, but that just isn't the case. After the podcast, I had second thoughts about eating the neighbor. Considering the neighbors aren't smart enough to use garbage bags, I know how much junk food they eat. There is a reason why the cow is so huge. There is no way that flesh is healthy. I think I'd rather eat an opossum.


----------



## admin

I absolutely LOVE listening to these. It's like our very own radio talk show!

Y'all totally rock!


----------



## admin

The comment about cooking chipmunks (the proposed method of doing so) made me laugh so hard that I scared my cats. LOL


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> The comment about cooking chipmunks made me laugh so hard that I scared my cats. LOL


Ain't nothing funny about a perfectly prepared tree rat!

View attachment 20106


----------



## sideKahr

Enough with the grinnies. I want to hear more about edible Angelica.


----------



## admin

Slippy said:


> Ain't nothing funny about a perfectly prepared tree rat!
> 
> View attachment 20106


I have eaten squirrel many times over the years. What made me laugh was the comment about sticking a stick up the chipmunks tush and roasting it over the fire.

For some reason, it made me laugh...


----------



## Denton

sideKahr said:


> Enough with the grinnies. I want to hear more about edible Angelica.


Just came back from the range. I noticed the content of the garbage overflowing her can. I'll say it, again; eating an opossum is preferable.


----------



## Denton

Cricket said:


> I have eaten squirrel many times over the years. What made me laugh was the comment about sticking a stick up the chipmunks tush and roasting it over the fire.
> 
> For some reason, it made me laugh...


I found the thought funny, too.

Does that make us mean people?


----------



## admin

Denton said:


> I found the thought funny, too.
> 
> Does that make us mean people?


We are evil. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Auntie

@sideKahr

A Modern Herbal | Angelica



> ---History---Its virtues are praised by old writers, and the name itself, as well as the folk-lore of all North European countries and nations, testify to the great antiquity of a belief in its merits as a protection against contagion, for purifying the blood, and for curing every conceivable malady: it was held a sovereign remedy for poisons agues and all infectious maladies. In Couriand, Livonia and the low lakelands of Pomerania and East Prussia, wild-growing Angelica abounds; there, in early summer-time, it has been the custom among the peasants to march into the towns carrying the Angelica flower-stems and to offer them for sale, chanting some ancient ditty in Lettish words, so antiquated as to be unintelligible even to the singers themselves. The chanted words and the tune are learnt in childhood, and may be attributed to a survival of some Pagan festival with which the plant was originally associated. After the introduction of Christianity, the plant became linked in the popular mind with some archangelic patronage, and associated with the spring-time festival of the Annunciation. According to one legend, Angelica was revealed in a dream by an angel to cure the plague. Another explanation of the name of this plant is that it blooms on the day of Michael the Archangel (May 8, old style), and is on that account a preservative against evil spirits and witchcraft: all parts of the plant were believed efficacious against spells and enchantment. It was held in such esteem that it was called 'The Root of the Holy Ghost.'


----------



## sideKahr

Auntie said:


> @sideKahr
> 
> A Modern Herbal | Angelica


Thank you, Auntie. Keepin' it clean here, Boss!


----------



## Denton

sideKahr said:


> Thank you, Auntie. Keepin' it clean here, Boss!


Oh; the real stuff.

That is as scary as carving up a polluted human body.

Things that resemble deadly things are not Denton approved.


----------



## Denton

For the record, I am kidding about consuming human flesh. I am pretty sure eating human flesh is a really bad idea.


----------



## Sasquatch

sideKahr said:


> Enough with the grinnies. I want to hear more about edible Angelica.


We talking the plant or that girl I dated in high school named Angelica.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^^^ Sick Puppies ......... the whole lot of you!


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^^ Sick Puppies ......... the whole lot of you!


Hanging my head in shame.... :devil:


----------



## Denton

Cricket said:


> Hanging my head in shame.... :devil:


Not me. Sick puppies are more entertaining than dead puppies. Dead puppies aren't much fun.


----------



## Sasquatch

Sick Puppies, good little band! The lead singer Shim is a good guy, real down to earth. Back in my radio days I may or may not have spent some time on a tour bus with the bassists too. But Squatch's don't kiss and tell.


----------



## dmet

Thanks for another great podcast.


----------



## Slippy

Looking forward to the next one @Sasquatch and @Denton. Good work!


----------



## Denton




----------



## Prepared One

Good job again guys. Whether to bug out or bug in has been a major question in several threads and will probably be the difference whether one lives or dies. But, on to more important matters, Angelica's phone number????


----------

